# Another Forum newbie!!



## Ant666 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

My name is Ant I am 35 and been hitting the gym hard for a good few years now, but almost non stop  Been going to the gym on and off since I was very young, as my evil step Dad owned a gym. (lucky big bastard  ) Unfortunately I have never got as big as him, or as big as I wanted be, so know I am on a mission to get big and I am looking forward for some expert advice from the knowledgeable and witty peeps on this forum (yes have been reading the forum for ages, just now decided to join up).

Bring it on.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome


----------



## 1HungLo (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## sneedham (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome bro.....


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to IM.....


----------



## brazey (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## HeavyB (Apr 16, 2014)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

welcome


----------

